

Why the Google Chrome Comic Rocked - Scott McCloud’s “Invisible Art” - KrisJordan
http://www.krisjordan.com/2008/09/09/why-the-google-chrome-comic-rocked-scott-mcclouds-invisible-art/

======
brandnewlow
Buy the books. Understanding comics is just plain interesting. A good story,
well told. Haven't read the follow-ups. Guys like McCloud break open the
perception of what graphic storytelling can look like. More money to him = a
good thing in my book.

~~~
Harkins
Reinventing Comics is just about as awesome.

Making Comics is good, but only if you're interested in, you know, making
comics. The others are fun and enlightening for most anyone who reads comics.

~~~
learninglisp
I want to read a zomplet run of Zot!

Shoot... the entire run of Comico books would be great.

(I miss the black and white independent comics fad of the 80's. Adolescent
Radioactive Blackbelt Hamsters? Anybody?)

------
kajecounterhack
The comics were good to me because they explained why Chrome should be
exciting, as opposed to just being told "Chrome is fast."

~~~
silentbicycle
Having the priorites behind the project (improving the general body of freely
available libraries for future browsers, encouraging sandboxed processes for
each separate tab, etc.) makes it seem far more significant than just a new,
fast browser. (If I want a fast browser, I use w3m or dillo. That's not the
point.)

------
zandorg
A comicbook? Maybe Joel Silver, film producer, will make it into his next
movie...

------
sabat
There's a sequel to the McCloud book, too. Don't remember the name, but it was
good, too.

~~~
mechanical_fish
There are two sequels, _Reinventing Comics_ and _Making Comics_.

~~~
bootload
_"... There are two sequels, Reinventing Comics and Making Comics ..."_

There is another out his anthology of Zot ~
<http://www.scottmccloud.com/zot/index.html>

